
The 6th Underhanded C Contest is now Open - polskibus
http://underhanded.xcott.com/?p=21
======
Solomoriah
Site hasn't worked for me since it first appeared here. I've tried from
several different ISPs. What's up with that?

~~~
eadler
It was down due to the host thinking all that traffic was a DDoS. It is now
up.

------
jstanley
Awesome! I thought this guy had died.

